# .22 for coyotes



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anyone think a 22LR is enough for a yote within 50 yards if shot in the head.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

There's someone that thinks it would be enough but when they tell you it is enough. Don't believe them because it's not.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Randys about 110% right as usual :wink: . You can kill a deer with a 22 long rifle, but is it the right thing to do? NO, it ain't.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In all respect for the animals you need to put them down with the right caliber. A .22 is NOT the right one. What rifle do you shoot for deer?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I shoot a .270


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would use that instead of the .22 for now and then if you decide you like predator hunting you can buy a smaller caliber later.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

NOT ENOUGH period


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Carried one on a trap line for years, as far as calling anything in and shooting it, don't bother.


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Its not worth even trying. You will just wound them and then they will suffer. Use a 22-250,or something similar to it.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I wouldn't use a 22lr at 10yrds.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

for dispatching from a trap i do use .22lr... but it is close range work at a usually still target. for calling definately NO! show enough respect for the animals you are after...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

When I was a kid, we used the 22lr to shoop p-dogs because it's all we had. Most of them crawled off. If it won't stop a prairie rat, I would think it would just wound a coyote and sentence him to a miserable death.


----------



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

Maybe? Maybe not? Why not buy a predator rifle?


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

i am just curious read all the posts no one mentioned a 22mag.. i planned on buying one.. would it work


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Ply4_cobalt said:


> i am just curious read all the posts no one mentioned a 22mag.. i planned on buying one.. would it work


If you are gonna buy a new rifle for coyotes, save yourself a little extra money and buy a .223 or a 22-250. You'll get more yotes do to the longer ranges you can shoot compared to a 22 mag. Plus you'll have more confidence, period. For the little extra money you'll be spending the two calibers I mentioned are just that much better than a 22 mag. IMO I wouldn't waste my money on a 22 mag if I was gonna do some serious dog shooting.


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

well called around got some price's all the 223's were a bit pricey ran across a marlin 22 mag... nothing great for 150 so i bought it tonight.. but i plan to start saving again ang in march go out and buy a bigger gun... i really wanted a 22 mag for some while so if its too small for coyotes i can just use my 30-30 for a few months


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

if you are gonna bring a .22 you might as well bring a BB gun for backup.. the BB gun has about the same chance of killin the yote.. spare a perfect head shot on the yote or a shot right through its heart a .22 isnt gonna do the deed for ya..


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

This post has ran it's course if you want more info on this topic try doing a search


----------

